
AT&T's Bet on the iPhone - Why $199? - prakash
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121305706681259335.html?mod=2_1571_topbox
======
markbao
No different than "giving away" phones for free if you get a 2-year plan. It's
all a long term forecast. They'll make a lot off of the $200 down.

------
studyphp
They'll make a lot off of the $200 down.

